# How to get slick back hair?



## Indian Barbie (Oct 7, 2009)

I really want to recreate this style with my hair:


----------



## chynegal (Oct 7, 2009)

do u have natually straight hair? if u do what i would do is maybe wash ur hair and then put  gel in it and slick it back and when it dries put a serum in it to make it shine


----------



## lnllms (Oct 7, 2009)

I've done this: I actually used mouse, gel and blow dryer


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree with the above but i would use your products cautiously... this picture should be reason enough. haha 






comb marks are not cute... but i really love leona's version.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 7, 2009)

I heard models put shaving cream in their hair for photo shoots to make it look really shiny... Probably something you wouldn't do for everyday styling =p


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 8, 2009)

I found this link, a hair stylist recreated a similar look and used the following products... How to: slicked back hair

It sounds like a lot of work!! you might need a helping hand or it will probably take you hours.  Also a pomade will add some shine without being greasy, joico pomade is a good one and its about $10 for a good sized jar.


----------

